# Scandal in Eastern Orthodox Denomination (OCA)



## Scott (Feb 27, 2006)

Accusations of Misused Money Roil Orthodox Church from the Washington Post


----------



## CalsFarmer (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing new under the sun.....


----------

